# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Sung by a native speaker or not? (Song inside)

## kt_81



----------


## Cesar

Hola kt_81, 
Ante todo bienvenido/bienvenida al foro, aqu

----------


## basurero



----------


## kt_81



----------


## marcotulio

Pues he o

----------


## kt_81

Por fin, discubr

----------


## Cesar

[quote=kt_81] 
No he podido encontrarlo en mis diccionarios  ::  -

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Cesar] *There must be = Debe haber* 
so *there must be* such regions in Spain = por lo que *debe haber* tales regiones en Espa

----------


## Cesar

Hola kt_81, 
Creo que consegu

----------


## kt_81

Hola, C

----------


## Cesar

Hola kt_81, 
S

----------

